# Below wholesale prices - haunt show blowout specials



## Hauntedprops.com (Jun 3, 2009)

We are bringing the crazy sale we are having at the Transworld Haunt Show to all our online customers! The prices listed are BELOW WHOLESALE PRICES and are the LOWEST PRICES YOU WILL EVER SEE! Hurry .... these prices are only good until March 21st!

http://www.hauntedprops.com/transworld/


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

The "Blood Thirsty" prop from Distortions, is that the animatronic version or the static prop? Thanks.


----------



## Hauntedprops.com (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello

That is the static version. They just raised al there prices 30% but we have a special relationship with them for these show specials

Thanks for the email

Joe


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Is there any special price on the animated version? Thanks.


----------



## Hauntedprops.com (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello Please you
20TRANSWORLD AT checkout for a 20% discount
Good till MArch 21st

Thank you


----------

